# Hacked up furnace exhaust and intake



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

New construction job, some ac techs in town decided to try to play plumber for the day, epic fail!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They definitly used primer.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

They forgot some white spots!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

And they increased the size of the pipe where they tied the intake to the exhaust, thats just good plumbing.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> And they increased the size of the pipe where they tied the intake to the exhaust, thats just good plumbing.


Thats the only part they did good. Those are made for one roof penetration.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes this is pretty bad, there are two of them up in this attic space and they are both equally amusing. Their duct work looks beautiful, just not the plumbing. My 2 year old can plumb better than that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that a regular wye and not the co-axial vent termination?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Thats the only part they did good. Those are made for one roof penetration.


I have never seen one of them before, hvac guys are still running 2 seperate vents here, learned something new.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have never seen one of them before, hvac guys are still running 2 seperate vents here, learned something new.


It's a 3 in wye fitting that has a roof cap you slide down to a 2 in hub inside the fitting. It draws fresh air in and exhaust out some how, not really sure how it all works. What I do know is me and my apprentice ran over 400 ft of 3 inch through a congested attic at another job and it looked 10 times better than this, I let those ac boys know right quick they need to stick to ac work not plumbing.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Is that a regular wye and not the co-axial vent termination?


Co axial vent termination.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Concentric vent kit manufactured by IPEX

Commonly nicknamed "the bazooka"


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Concentric vent kit manufactured by IPEX
> 
> Commonly nicknamed "the bazooka"


 I have one sitting in my shop right now. It's going in monday. The last plumber tied a dwv vent into it. Roof penetration for dwv will have to wait for a warm day. But at least I can get rid of the sewer smell for them.


----------

